# Rustins plastic coating Help!



## trees (6 Aug 2016)

Hi I need some advice re: Rustins plastic coating
I have parquet flooring which I had varnished a few years ago and now redecorating.
Once I strip the varnish and put the first coat on, do I need to rub down in between coats? if so with wire wool or sand paper?can you put this on top of a varnished floor if it was lightly sanded?
I also have iroko kitchen work tops that were oiled before delivery, how can I remove the oil to apply the coating? 
Thanks Trees


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Aug 2016)

There are threads here about Rustins if you search. No, you don't need to rub down between coats. Don't put more than about three coats in 24 hours, as it is likely to orange peel. I did two parquet floors with Rustins nearly twenty years ago that haven't been touched since and still look good. You should be OK on top of varnish, the best thing to do is to do a test piece, just to be sure. You could try isopropyl, meths or acetone to degrease, but again if you intend to use plastic, try a little test piece first. I suspect iroko is best left oiled. It could be worth trying an offcut with Osmo or similar though - I have no personal experience of that.


----------



## trees (6 Aug 2016)

Thank you for such a quick reply very grateful


----------

